# 22 & Hogs



## drmajor (Dec 28, 2012)

I live in SC.  DNR says you can only hunt hogs with the ammo/gun you would use to hunt what ever season it is.
i.e., if it is deer season, use almost anything.

Deer season is over Monday.  So, misc small game is in... i.e., rim fire season.

I know a 22 LR is kinda small for hog, but if that is what you have, what ammo would you use?

I have heard keep it solid point- not hollow point.

OK, assume I have $$$ for a 22 Magnum - which one do you like??? that is not too expensive...not $500+ more like $2-300?
What 22 mag ammo?


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 28, 2012)

22 mag behind the ear will drop him in his tracts but for the 200-300 price range don't forget to look into the 17 hmr with polomyer tips


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 28, 2012)

My 10/22 has put several to the smoker.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a marlin .22 mag i love. Back 10 years ago when i got it, was less than $200. I hear savage a ruger make good. 22 mags that are reasonably priced.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 28, 2012)

Look for a used Marlin 922M. It is based on the Camp Carbine with button rifling. Great rifles in the $300 range.


----------



## Okie Hog (Dec 29, 2012)

My .22 magnum is the Savage model 93 GL.  It has killed a lot of wild hogs.   i use the CCI total metal jacket ammo and keep my shots to 60 yards of less.


----------



## Oconostota (Dec 30, 2012)

If you do use a .22, please make sure the hog is well cornered, and you can put the shot behind its ear.

Using a .22 by choice for a normal shot at any distance on a hog is exponentially unethical.

Yes, they do need to be wiped out, but they don't deserve to be tortured.


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oconostota said:


> If you do use a .22, please make sure the hog is well cornered, and you can put the shot behind its ear.
> 
> Using a .22 by choice for a normal shot at any distance on a hog is exponentially unethical.
> 
> Yes, they do need to be wiped out, but they don't deserve to be tortured.





I've shot several behind shoulder 75 yds. Or less and never ran more than 50yds. 22lr and 17hmr awesome.


----------



## spaz1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Check local pawn shops they always have some pretty cheap!


----------



## Oconostota (Dec 30, 2012)

panfried0419 said:


> I've shot several behind shoulder 75 yds. Or less and never ran more than 50yds. 22lr and 17hmr awesome.



Rolling eyes, eh...sport?

.17hmr is a whole different ball game than .22lr.  And if you dropped one with one shot not into the brain, then you were extremely lucky.  Then again, having one run 50 yds is not "dropping one".

Most people don't enjoy watching something writhe around and die a miserable death.  Those that do enjoy that are either just a wee bit twisted in the attic, or trying to make up for a lacking part of their manhood.

And for those lacking in reading comprehension abilities, I am not talking about shooting something that has to be killed when all you have is a .22.  I'm talking about going out and intentionally hunting large game at range with that round.  There is a huge difference there.


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oconostota said:


> Rolling eyes, eh...sport?
> 
> .17hmr is a whole different ball game than .22lr.  And if you dropped one with one shot not into the brain, then you were extremely lucky.  Then again, having one run 50 yds is not "dropping one".
> 
> ...



I'm not your sport and no they don't wither around. Any lung, heart, or head shot with the proper .22lr load will drop a hog. It wouldn't be a legal round if it was unethical. I do intentionally hunt hogs with my 10/22. Opens possibilities for a rabbit or squirrel. 

I assume you don't bow hunt. Poor animals with a muzzy slicing through them running off bleeding to death


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 31, 2012)

spaz1 said:


> check local pawn shops they always have some pretty cheap!



x2!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 31, 2012)

panfried0419 said:


> I've shot several behind shoulder 75 yds. Or less and never ran more than 50yds. 22lr and 17hmr awesome.



^^^^^^^^^This
and thank you for beating me to it

Nicodemus likes the solid tip(.22lr), but I still like the CCI Stingers that he was disappointed in...........C'mon Nic, givem another chance

As far as a .22 mag, I stepped up and got one for the Same reason you are comtemplating............I got a Wally world Marlin(Forget how much but it was Cheap), then added a Simmons .22 Magnum scope 3-9 x32 for about $50(on-Line)............I realize I could have done better on the scope, but this thing is Dead on at 75 yards and I would have no problem reaching out to 150, but doubt I'll ever get the chance........

Lastly(for now), Wally World also carries the "POLY-Tip" for the .22 mag. Its the Remington Accu-tip V 32 Grain about $16 for a box of 50 and they are my favorite by far


OK, one more thing...............given the chance, shoot a Hog as you would a Yote.........try to kill it by whatever means


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 31, 2012)

^^^CCI Stingers are my choice. That has killed many a rabbits and deadly on pigs.^^^


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> ^^^^^^^^^This
> and thank you for beating me to it
> 
> Nicodemus likes the solid tip(.22lr), but I still like the CCI Stingers that he was disappointed in...........C'mon Nic, givem another chance
> ...




Nope, like I said, that hyper-velocity small grain hollowpoint does nothin` against a hog skull but splatter. Can`t argue with autopsies and a good many test results. Not even much of a headache. That partiular bullet is good for varmints, but I wouldn`t even use it for furbearers. Too much damage. 

You can`t put up any argument with my record on hogs with a 22 longrifle solid for the correct angle between the eyes shot, in the eye, or ear canal shots. For that matter, against cows either.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okie Hog said:


> My .22 magnum is the Savage model 93 GL.  It has killed a lot of wild hogs.   i use the CCI total metal jacket ammo and keep my shots to 60 yards of less.



I got an older Marlin 22 magnum. I bought it at a pawn shop for around$200 a few years back. I shoot the same ammo as Okie does. its devastating. aim for just behind the ear or in the eye or at least i do


I killed one or two with my bolt action CZ 22lr as well. I usw CCI round nose in it


----------



## davemann16 (Jan 1, 2013)

If you're going to buy a gun that fits small game regs have you considered a muzzle loader? Why shoot at them with thirty grains of lead when you can knock the snot out of them with 250?


----------



## drmajor (Jan 2, 2013)

Didn't think of that.  Will have to check SC DNR if legal.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 2, 2013)

Marlins are really good low cost magnums I love mine.I have a ruger m77,marlin and a new savage and the marlin will hang with them for the most part.It is nowhere near as ammo specific as the ruger but the mag will dig in you back when carying it on your back.As far as the marlin at pawn shops they seem to want as much for a used one as they are new sometimes more.Wal mart has usually got them for around 200.I have used  a 22 mag for yearfs as well as 22lr on hogs and a well placed head shot will usually drop them and as long as your not rushing your shot you will be fine.I love the cci stingers in my 22lr for head shooting squirrels but they are not at all good enough for head shooting hogs.I have seen to many not penetrate and allow the hogs to get away.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 2, 2013)

Muzzleloader, buddy.   The regs for SC say on private land you can use ANY weapon you want for pigs, regardless of season.  If you are hunting public, you can use a muzzleloader of any caliber up to .40    It might be tough to find one, but a .40 cal muzzleloader should be a lot better at dropping hogs than a .22mag.


----------



## drmajor (Jan 2, 2013)

*22 & Hogs.*

Jigman- wondering about your 22wmr Savage.  We looked at one in Dicks- $269- The bolt action seemed pretty sloppy, especially compared to my Remington 700 30-06.

should that be a worry?

on the black powder, Finding a .40 black powder isn't easy and will probably cost more than 22wmr.  True, it would have more energy....One shot would have to work, takes long time to reload.... so wounded hog might = trouble..  Not sure what SCDNR would say about finishing one off with revolver..


----------



## Supercrewzer (Jan 2, 2013)

I just picked up a Savage 22 WMR at Dicks with scope, bluded bull barrell and green synthetic stock for $249.00.  Watch their adds and catch one on sale.   I was a little concerned about the action as well, put 50 rounds thru it with no problems with the action, but the magazine had a few feeding issues.  Also make sure the scope rings are the right ones before you leave Dicks, they will give you the correct rings as there was an issue with Savage shipping the rifle with the wrong score rings.   There are some solutions on the web to fix the magazine feed issues but I Called savage today and they are sending me a new magazine to try as well.   It's a tack driver at 75 yards!


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 2, 2013)

Marlin .22 magnum with poly tips is my choice!


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 2, 2013)

drmajor said:


> Jigman- wondering about your 22wmr Savage.  We looked at one in Dicks- $269- The bolt action seemed pretty sloppy, especially compared to my Remington 700 30-06.
> 
> should that be a worry?
> 
> on the black powder, Finding a .40 black powder isn't easy and will probably cost more than 22wmr.  True, it would have more energy....One shot would have to work, takes long time to reload.... so wounded hog might = trouble..  Not sure what SCDNR would say about finishing one off with revolver..



The one I have has the laminate stock and spiral fluted bull barrel.I love it,it will stack bullets and the accutrigger is sweet as can be.The wife bought it for me for christmas.
here's a pic.


----------



## BowHard (Jan 2, 2013)

If you can only use weapons of the current game season I.e. Small game and whatnot Id rather use a 12 gauge. slugs now a days can easily push 200-250 yards. but i bowhunt so what do i know lol


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 2, 2013)

Supercrewzer said:


> I just picked up a Savage 22 WMR at Dicks with scope, bluded bull barrell and green synthetic stock for $249.00.  Watch their adds and catch one on sale.   I was a little concerned about the action as well, put 50 rounds thru it with no problems with the action, but the magazine had a few feeding issues.  Also make sure the scope rings are the right ones before you leave Dicks, they will give you the correct rings as there was an issue with Savage shipping the rifle with the wrong score rings.   There are some solutions on the web to fix the magazine feed issues but I Called savage today and they are sending me a new magazine to try as well.   It's a tack driver at 75 yards!



If you haven't tried it. Open the action first, then put the full mag in the rifle. The first round should feed well like this and the follow ups likewise. This is how I load my Savage 93 .22 mag.


----------



## swalker1517 (Jan 3, 2013)

BowHard said:


> If you can only use weapons of the current game season I.e. Small game and whatnot Id rather use a 12 gauge. slugs now a days can easily push 200-250 yards. but i bowhunt so what do i know lol



Slugs aren't legal for small game.


----------



## Trutalk3 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just got a savage 93 with the accutrigger and it is a much better shooter than the marlins I have previously shot no question about it


----------



## Supercrewzer (Jan 3, 2013)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> If you haven't tried it. Open the action first, then put the full mag in the rifle. The first round should feed well like this and the follow ups likewise. This is how I load my Savage 93 .22 mag.



Don't want to hijack the thread but I tried it with the bolt closed and open with similar results.  I read on some of the gun forums where others were having similar issues.  It was reported that Savage has corrected the issue in current production and a new mag from them would solve the problem.  It's not the first weapon that I have owned that shot really well but had a few quirks.  I can live with it for now.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 3, 2013)

Supercrewzer said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread but I tried it with the bolt closed and open with similar results.  I read on some of the gun forums where others were having similar issues.  It was reported that Savage has corrected the issue in current production and a new mag from them would solve the problem.  It's not the first weapon that I have owned that shot really well but had a few quirks.  I can live with it for now.



Thanks for the heads up. I may contact them just to get another mag.

To the OP I can't stress this enough. Use solid ammo when hunting hogs!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 3, 2013)

swalker1517 said:


> Slugs aren't legal for small game.



^^^^^^^This..........#2 or smaller shot size....no Slugs, No Buckshot

This is what you Now know


----------



## BowHard (Jan 4, 2013)

ok.....  just a suggestion, I guess I was confused on the circumstances of certain weapons and various loads.... that law makes no sense to me...


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 4, 2013)

*22 LR on hogs*

For all the doubters about a 22 for hogs I have killed HUNDREDS yes Hundreds WITH A 22 plus 1000 lb steers. A remington solid bullet will kill one just as dead as a 300 magnum. If all the OP has is a 22 by all means hunt with it but he needs to know his limitations. I dont really like the behind the shoulder shot, granted it will kill em, but they always run some and tracking them with very little blood trail can be a problem,especially if there in a bunch,ie hog tracks every where. The brain and spine is where he needs that bullet to go,right behind the eye to just behind the ear. A head on brain shot is extremly difficult to do because to hit the brain you need to make a downward shot. And dont forget the brain is not between his eyes but a little higher. If he limits his shots to 50 yrds takes the shot at a still hog and puts it where it needs to be he will have hog meat on the ground.


----------



## gulpjuice (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree with paint brush i have put down near a hundred hogs with my 10/22. Just make sure you are within 50-75 yards and go for behind the eye or ear it will usually drop them. The CCI velocitors and cci fragmented hollow points are great for hogs


----------

